# probleme de code PIN sur Macbook Pro



## king_joker (21 Avril 2012)

salut..mon oncle habite au Pays-Bas ma envoyé un Macbook pro  (MacBook Pro (13-inch, Mid 2009) mai mn oncle a acheté ce macbook du kelkien qui'il ne conai pas....dnc quand j'ai recevé mn macbook pro il a detecté le wifi quand j'ai accèpté il a fai redémarer tt seul ..é il ma demander le code pin 







dnc j'ai besoin de votre aide parce que je pouvai pas avoir  le code pin
aidez moi Svp
é merci


----------



## r e m y (21 Avril 2012)

Ca signifie que le proprietaire précédent de ce MacBook l'a verrouillé à distance (grâce à "Localiser mon Mac")
Il se peut que ce soit un Mac volé
Pas de solution pour le déverrouiller

That means that the previous owner of this MacBook locked it remotedly (thanks to "Find my Mac")
This Mac may be a stolen one
No way to unlock it

Dat betekent dat de vorige eigenaar van dit MacBook het remotedly sloot (dankzij &#8222;mijn MAC&#8220; vinden) 
Dit MAC kan zijn gestolen 
Geen manier om het te openen


----------



## M2oSa (21 Avril 2012)

king_joker a dit:


> salut..mon oncle habite au Pays-Bas ma envoyé un Macbook pro  (MacBook Pro (13-inch, Mid 2009) mai mn oncle a acheté ce macbook du kelkien qui'il ne conai pas....dnc quand j'ai recevé mn macbook pro il a detecté le wifi quand j'ai accèpté il a fai redémarer tt seul ..é il ma demander le code pin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MacBook Pro peut etre volé parce que bloqué via FindMyMac..
Ah oui... Le mec a ta position...


----------



## jack-from-souss (21 Avril 2012)

king_joker a dit:


> salut..mon oncle habite au Pays-Bas ma envoyé un Macbook pro  (MacBook Pro (13-inch, Mid 2009) mai mn oncle a acheté ce macbook du kelkien qui'il ne conai pas....dnc quand j'ai recevé mn macbook pro il a detecté le wifi quand j'ai accèpté il a fai redémarer tt seul ..é il ma demander le code pin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el doudou (21 Avril 2012)

Rien qu'a ton français on en devine l'histoire... j'en dirais pas plus...


----------



## mikalak (22 Avril 2012)

Le plus sage et pour te racheter une bonne conscience, un seul conseil :
 tu l'emballes et tu l'envoi dans un apple store .


----------



## jack-from-souss (22 Avril 2012)

el doudou a dit:


> Rien qu'a ton français on en devine l'histoire... j'en dirais pas plus...



Parce qu'il n'y a pas de français voleur?
Tu insinues quoi? Que les étrangers sont forcément des voleurs? Va au bout de tes idées!


----------



## M2oSa (22 Avril 2012)

el doudou a dit:


> Rien qu'a ton français on en devine l'histoire... j'en dirais pas plus...



La je suis d'accord avec le poste precedent.
Remarque totalement inutile


----------



## el doudou (22 Avril 2012)

jack-from-souss a dit:


> Parce qu'il n'y a pas de français voleur?
> Tu insinues quoi? Que les étrangers sont forcément des voleurs? Va au bout de tes idées!



Je me suis mal exprimé, autant pour moi. Quand je parle "de français" je veux dire la syntaxe du commentaire qui insinu que y a de grandes chances que le mac soit volé.
Après c'est mon avis.

Qu'il soit français, tchèque, russe ou bolivien on s'en fiche littéralement...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h45 ----------




M2oSa a dit:


> La je suis d'accord avec le poste precedent.
> Remarque totalement inutile



Ta remarque est également inutile


----------



## jack-from-souss (22 Avril 2012)

el doudou a dit:


> Je me suis mal exprimé, autant pour moi. Quand je parle "de français" je veux dire la syntaxe du commentaire qui insinu que y a de grandes chances que le mac soit volé.
> Après c'est mon avis.
> 
> Qu'il soit français, tchèque, russe ou bolivien on s'en fiche littéralement...



Parce que la syntaxe et l'orthographe sont approximatifs, alors le mac est par conséquent volé:hein:
Sans te manquer de respect, je ne comprends pas ton argument. C'est comme toi par exemple qui écrit "autant pour moi" au lieu de "au temps pour moi", est ce que j'ai le droit pour autant de dire que tu es un voleur?
D'ailleurs les plus gros voleurs sur terre sont les hommes politiques, les banquiers... et ces gens n'ont pas de problèmes (pas tous) de syntaxe ou d'orthographe.
Je veux bien croire que les mots ont dépassés la pensée mais faut faire gaffe tout de même à ce qu'on dit.

Fin du H.S et bonne soirée à toi.


----------



## el doudou (22 Avril 2012)

jack-from-souss a dit:


> Parce que la syntaxe et l'orthographe sont approximatifs, alors le mac est par conséquent volé:hein:
> Sans te manquer de respect, je ne comprends pas ton argument. C'est comme toi par exemple qui écrit "autant pour moi" au lieu de "au temps pour moi", est ce que j'ai le droit pour autant de dire que tu es un voleur?
> D'ailleurs les plus gros voleurs sur terre sont les hommes politiques, les banquiers... et ces gens n'ont pas de problèmes (pas tous) de syntaxe ou d'orthographe.
> Je veux bien croire que les mots ont dépassés la pensée mais faut faire gaffe tout de même à ce qu'on dit.
> ...




Ne nous lançons pas dans un faux débat.

"au tant pour moi" est aussi utilisable


----------



## jack-from-souss (22 Avril 2012)

el doudou a dit:


> Ne nous lançons pas dans un faux débat.
> 
> "au tant pour moi" est aussi utilisable



"Autant" est utilisé à tort, "au tant" je doute 

Je suis d'accord avec toi,  pas de faux débat.


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2012)

mais bien sur, IP en 41. machine probablement volé, attention a la fermeture des portes !


----------

